# Tajima Machine pricing



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi I'm thinking about purchasing another embroidery machine. From the research I've done Tajima machine seems to be a good machine that will last a long time and holds it's value.
I'm not quite ready for dealers to bug me so I wanted to see if anyone here has a general idea how much their single head machines are costing.
Any additional advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

15k-20k New depending on which one. What embroidery machine do you currently have? And what are you planning on producing with it? Hobby, business, ect?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Laballa1 said:


> Hi I'm thinking about purchasing another embroidery machine. From the research I've done Tajima machine seems to be a good machine that will last a long time and holds it's value.
> I'm not quite ready for dealers to bug me so I wanted to see if anyone here has a general idea how much their single head machines are costing.
> Any additional advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


The Tajima compact starts out at $15995 and goes up from there. Do yourself a favor and spend less money and get a better machine and buy a Barudan!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

You are essentially overpaying for a machine that is now made in China. The Barudan, Happy and ZSK are all better brands the Tajima. Go look around on eBay, Digitsmith etc The market is flooded with Tajima machines that are for sale and not selling because most people are selling them for more then they are worth. If you look around there are far less Barudan, Happy and ZSK machines for sale.


----------



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

Consider buying a used Tajima - I found mine on craigslist (from a home hobbyist not a big corp) and it was a great decision. That's also how I bought my 4 head, as well as another single head. I've saved, literally, $40K buy purchasing used. If you're investing a good bit, take a mechanic with you to give it a good once over, once negotiations are over and you're ready to buy - that will give you great peace of mind.

There are also companies that specialize in used emb equipment that can help you - Axiom America (although I think they are mostly brother), Stitch It - I'm sure that there are tons of others.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

LTPEMB said:


> 15k-20k New depending on which one. What embroidery machine do you currently have? And what are you planning on producing with it? Hobby, business, ect?


I currently have a Renaissance Mini. I've had it since 2004. I'm still using it and getting by. But I know the day it decides to give out on me I have no support. I've had to buy some unwanted software for 1500.00 a couple years ago because I got a new computer and I couldn't find the navigation software anyway. The stitch quality is not as good as it should be. 
I have a home embroidery business. Not a big clientel. I do hats, shirts and jacket backs.

Thanks for you reply. I think I will look for a used machine.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> You are essentially overpaying for a machine that is now made in China. The Barudan, Happy and ZSK are all better brands the Tajima. Go look around on eBay, Digitsmith etc The market is flooded with Tajima machines that are for sale and not selling because most people are selling them for more then they are worth. If you look around there are far less Barudan, Happy and ZSK machines for sale.


Thank you for your advice. I will look into those brands, because I really don't want another machine made in China. I haven't heard anything good about China made machines.


----------



## benmedinah (Jan 4, 2020)

can you please share the name o the software you had o buy


----------



## benmedinah (Jan 4, 2020)

Laballa1 said:


> I currently have a Renaissance Mini. I've had it since 2004. I'm still using it and getting by. But I know the day it decides to give out on me I have no support. I've had to buy some unwanted software for 1500.00 a couple years ago because I got a new computer and I couldn't find the navigation software anyway. The stitch quality is not as good as it should be.
> I have a home embroidery business. Not a big clientel. I do hats, shirts and jacket backs.
> 
> Thanks for you reply. I think I will look for a used machine.


can you please share the name o the software you had o buy


----------

